# Frage zu Dlan/Powerlan



## Woffer (3. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich musste mit meinem Computer umziehen und bin nun im 2. Stock unsres Hauses, der Router steht allerdings im Erdgeschoss und ich bekomm kaum noch ein Wlan-Signal her. Auf mehr als 20% komme ich einfach nichtmehr.

Jetzt habe ich im Internet ein wenig rumgeschaut und bin auf Dlan/Powerlan
gestoßen.
Das klingt auch alles ziemlich gut, aber ich hätte ein paar fragen.

Ich spiele gerne online (COD MW2, mein Bruder auch gerne WoW)
und wollte wissen ob das damit einwandfrei funktioniert.
Filme werden auch ab und zu gestreamt, sollte also wenn möglich ruckelfrei von statten gehen.

An das Netzwerk würde dann der Pc von mir und von meinem Bruder angeschlossen werden.

Ich habe auch schon ein Produkt ins Auge gefasst und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.


Devolo dLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Schon einmal vielen Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. September 2010)

Also ein Kumpel von mir zockt schon lange mit so einem Teil (oder besser gesagt mit solchen zwei Teilen) und es läuft einwandfrei (u.A. CoD MW 1 +2, CS, Alien Swarm, AvP, L4D 2 und diverse HL2 Mods).
Ich werde mir bald auch dLAN zulegen, da ich das gleiche Problem habe wie du (2.Stock, Router unten).

Zu beachten ist nur, dass die beiden Adapter an den gleiche Stromkreis angeschlossen werden müssen, um ein Signal zu übertragen.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

Dazu kommt, man sollte keines der beiden Geräte in eine Steckdosenleiste klemmen. Nur an eine separate Steckdose wo auch nichts mehr dran hängt. Sonst sind die Übertragungsraten extrem gering, was sie ja so schon sind. Keine 85 Mbit Geräte kaufen, die sind technisch veraltet und kommen kaum über 1-2 MB/sec drüber.


----------



## Woffer (3. September 2010)

Danke schonmal,

wegen der Steckdose, ich habe leider nur 2 Stück in dem Zimmer, deswegen hätte ich mich für das 
oben genannte Modell entschieden, weil ich da ja noch eine Steckdose integriert hab.
Da müsste gezwungermaßen eine Mehrfachsteckdose ran, würde das die Übertragungsrate stark
schwächen??

LG


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

Beispiel bei mir.

MSI 200Mbit Set. Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer. 

Mehrfachsteckdose: 0,5-1 MB/sec
Separate Steckdose: 5-6 MB/sec


----------



## Woffer (3. September 2010)

Ok, also schließ ich das schonmal direkt an die Wandsteckdose an!

Und das macht nichts aus, wenn ich an die Steckdose des Adapters noch etwas anschließe?
Bei den Devolo Adaptern ist da ja immer noch eine Steckdose integriert.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

Nicht immer, achte auf das Gerät. Gibt da einige unterschiedliche. Nein, das sollte nichts ausmachen. Allerdings habe ich damit keine Erfahrung. Ich kann dir nur berichten was ich mit meinem Gerät alles versucht habe und was dabei raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Woffer (3. September 2010)

Devolo dLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

das hier würde ich nehmen, ist bei mehreren Fachzeitschriften Testsieger geworden,
sieht relativ gut aus.

Und wie sind deine eigenen Erfahrungen so?
Gibt es öfter mal Aussetzer oder läuft alles flüssig?


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

Mit Devolon kann man nichts falsch machen. Ich hatte mir dieses MSI Kit geholt. 

Negativ ist mir nur die starke Abähngigkeit der verwendeten Steckdose aufgefallen. Hier muss man erst mal ein bisschen testen. Auch das man im selben Stromkreislauf bleiben muss. Z.b. das man eben mal ne Leitung in eine Nachbarwohnung verlegt, geht nicht. 
Auch musst du unbedingt sehen ob euer zweiter Stock nicht einen anderen Stromkreislauf hat als de erste Stock. Habt ihr für beide Stockwerke separate Hauptsicherungen, gehts nicht. 

Ansonsten habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Einstecken und los gehts, keine Treiber, keine nötigen Einstellungen, nichts. Als wenn man eben ein Lan Kabel anschließt. Störungen hatte ich nicht, Ausfälle irgend einer Art ebenfalls nicht. Ich bin bei mir hoch zufrieden. Selbst die Pngs beim zocken liegen bei 20-35ms, wie auch bei den Rechnern die direkt über Switch am Ruter hängen. Keine relevanten Unterschiede.


----------



## Woffer (3. September 2010)

Ok vielen lieben Dank,

dann schau ich mal wegen den Stromkreisen nach und dannw erd ich mir wohl so ein Teil zulegen

sollte ich noch Fragen haben, dann wärm ich das Thema nochmals auf

Nochmal vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. September 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: 
Wie ist die Geschwindigkeit, wenn man mehrere Geräte per Hub an einem Adapter betreibt?


----------



## Sash (3. September 2010)

wohn in nem alten haus mit alten leitungen, da lief sowas nur kacke.. letzendlich hab ich durch den kamin ein netzwerkkabel gezogen, immer noch das beste.


----------



## Kaktus (3. September 2010)

@Einer von Vielen
Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Dürfte aber auch nicht anders sein als wenn du zwischen zwei Switchs/Hubs eine Leitung liegen hast. Nur das diese eben etwas langsamer ist. 

@Sash
Ja, bei alten Leitungen ist D-Lan nicht das optimale. Aber das kann man oft vorher nicht abschätzen wenn man es nicht explizit weiß. In einem Altbau w ich vor Jahren gewohnt hatte, waren alle Leitungen neu verlegt worden. Muss man vorher raus finden.


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. September 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist nur, dass die beiden Adapter an den gleiche Stromkreis angeschlossen werden müssen, um ein Signal zu übertragen.



Das ist nicht mehr allgemein verbindlich und hängt stark vom verwendeten Gerät ab.
Ich habe eine Verbindung vom EG in den Keller, die über 2 verschiedene Phasen läuft.
Bei meinem kleinen Bruder lief die Verbindung vom 1.OG in den Keller, ebenfalls über 2 verschiedene Phasen.
Alles ohne Probleme, zumindest mit den Devolo-Geräten.
Mit einem Satz MSI-Adaptern hat das nicht geklappt.


----------



## Woffer (4. September 2010)

Hab jetzt mal nachgefragt, die Leitungen in unsrem Haus sind schon sehr alt...30-40 Jahre, so genau konnte mir das niemand sagen^^
würde es sich trotzdem lohnen? Oder bleibt mir dann nichts anderes übrig als von ganz unten ein Lan-Kabel zu verlegen?


----------



## Kaktus (6. September 2010)

Tja, gute Frage. Kann dir wohl leider kaum jemand akkurat beantworten. Wirst du entweder selbst herausfinden müssen oder es gleich mit dem Lankabel versuchen und auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2010)

Hallo miteinander!

Dass beide Homeplug-Geräte am gleichen Stromkreislauf angeschlossen sein müssen liegt vielmehr, wie es Leopardgecko bereits erwähnte, stark von den verwendeten Geräten ab und wie die Elektroinstallation im Haus ist. Stichwort: Wechsel- oder Drehstromzähler. Allerdings hat es bei meinen MSI Homeplug-Adaptern mit verschiedenen Stromkreisläufen hervorragend geklappt 

Ob es sich lohnen würde, bei älteren Stromleitungen Homeplug zu verwenden, ist auch davon abhängig, wie diese Leitungen verlegt sind und wie lang die zu überbrückende Strecke sein wird.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Woffer (6. September 2010)

Eine Frage habe ich noch, damit ich gut vergleichen kann.
Wir haben DSL 6000 zuhause, wenn ich mit den Teilen dann bei Speedmeter.de die Geschwindigkeit messe, wie hoch sollte sie c.a. sein?
lg


----------



## grubsnek (7. September 2010)

Woffer schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch, damit ich gut vergleichen kann.
> Wir haben DSL 6000 zuhause, wenn ich mit den Teilen dann bei Speedmeter.de die Geschwindigkeit messe, wie hoch sollte sie c.a. sein?
> lg



6000 kbit/s ?


----------



## K3n$! (7. September 2010)

Das kommt natürlich erst einmal darauf an, wie viel von den 6000 überhaupt ankommen.
Aber ich würde sagen, dass bei dir dann kaum bzw. nichts verloren geht, von dem was bei dir ankommt.


----------



## Woffer (10. September 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir nun gestern einen Devolo 200av plus Adapter gekauft und alles eingerichtet.

Und ich kann es nur empfehlen, die Einrichtung ging super einfach und vor allem schnell.
Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede merke ich bis jetzt auch keine. Aber da wichtigste ist, es läuft einwandfrei mit meinen alten Stromleitungen (fast 50Jahre alt).

Lg Woffer


----------



## Sash (10. September 2010)

tu mir mal einen gefallen.. lad mal was fettes runter, dann mach mal die mikrowelle an, radio, und tv.. schau mal ob die downloadrate stabil bleibt.


----------



## grubsnek (10. September 2010)

Er hat nur DSL 6000. Das packen die 200er normalerweise auch noch mit nen Atomkraftwerk am Stromkreis.


----------



## Own3r (14. September 2010)

Ich wollte mir eventuell auch dieses Powerlan holen, da Wlan Probleme macht. 

@Woffer
Sinkt die Übertragungsrate, wenn du etwas in die Steckdose des Adapters steckst? Hast du irgendwelche Probleme (Verbindungsabbrüche)?


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. September 2010)

Dazu kann ich was sagen.
Einer meiner dLan-Adapter steckt in einer Steckerleiste, daran hängt u.a. der Router, ein zweiter PC, das Telefon. Auch wenn diese Permanent laufen, habe ich keinerlei Probleme. Wie es allerdings bei Mikrowelle oder Föhn oder ähnlichem aussieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## püschi (18. September 2010)

Das stimmt.
Ich habe auch Internet über dLan und selbst für Online-Gaming (bei mir CSS und COD6) ist das System bestens geeignet. Noch nie Probleme mit Ping, Internetspeed o.Ä. gehabt.


----------



## Woffer (19. September 2010)

So tschuldigung, hat etwas länger gedauert bis ich wieder on sein konnte.

Also ich merke keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsverlust wenn ich in die Steckdose etwas einstecke, das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Problem entdeckt: Und zwar strahlt/sendet der Devolo Adapter auf einer bestimmen Frequenz etwas aus und das ist anscheinend genau die Frequenz auf der meine Funkmaus und - Tastatur senden. DEswegen habe ich ejtzt immer Eingabeprobleme, wenn z.b. ein Youtubevideo geladen wird.

Mal schaun ob ich da noch was ändern kann, wenn nicht wird wohl eine neue Maus her...

LG


----------



## Own3r (19. September 2010)

Das ist eben der Nachteil von wireless-Eingabegeräten 

Ich finde es aber komisch, dass der Devolo störungen verursacht.

P.S.: Ich habe jetzt auch ein Devolo 200AVplus


----------

